# What happened to HDNet Movies & Univeral HD?



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Anybody notice these two channels (and perhaps NBA or NHL too) going red on your guide overnight?

I subscribe to Top 250 w/ HD Ultimate and watched a little of The Right Stuff last evening on HDNet Movies. However, this morning these two channels were no longer included in my list of subscribed channels.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Oops. Wrong satellite service. My bad.

Post deleted.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

I've been a subscriber since August 2006 back when they used the metal packages. I've had HDNet Movies, Universal HD and the Voom channels the entire time.

I still have the Voom channels but lost the other two; they are supposed to be included in my HD Ultimate.

I'll call Dish later this evening but I just wondered if others noticed the same issue and that it might be a temporary bug as they continue to move channels around.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Try resetting the receiver before you call. Software glitches can shut off channels and can also remove them from you guide entirely.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Perhaps. I'll try it later if nothing turns up.

I had already received 4.49 several days before and the receiver was reset. It was working properly last night.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

slowmo said:


> Anybody notice these two channels (and perhaps NBA or NHL too) going red on your guide overnight?
> 
> I subscribe to Top 250 w/ HD Ultimate and watched a little of The Right Stuff last evening on HDNet Movies. However, this morning these two channels were no longer included in my list of subscribed channels.


 Lost mine too.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I lost mine also...What the hell is going on?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. Haven't lost mine _yet_ - Top 200 + Ultimate HD.

Maybe someone was supposed to move them to Essential HD so I could save some money by dropping Voom and they screwed up? Hey, it could happen.:sure:


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

These two channels are part of the $20/month "HD Ultimate" package. If you have the cheaper "HD Essentials", these channels are now supposed to be red/unsubscribed for you.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

slowmo said:


> Anybody notice these two channels (and perhaps NBA or NHL too) going red on your guide overnight?
> 
> I subscribe to Top 250 w/ HD Ultimate and watched a little of The Right Stuff last evening on HDNet Movies. However, this morning these two channels were no longer included in my list of subscribed channels.


I saw The Right Stuff in Dec. They repeat movies over and over! At least STARZ, HBO have channels rotating films around.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Slordak said:


> These two channels are part of the $20/month "HD Ultimate" package. If you have the cheaper "HD Essentials", these channels are now supposed to be red/unsubscribed for you.


As noted in my original post, I subscribe to HD Ultimate.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm all good here.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Good here.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

no problems here.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Mine are fine.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

good here :new_Eyecr


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

garys said:


> Try resetting the receiver before you call. Software glitches can shut off channels and can also remove them from you guide entirely.


That worked. After resetting last evening, the two channels (as well as the main NBA channel) were back in my subscribed list.

Thanks for all of the responses.


----------

